# Landmark/Noteworthy Flashlights



## beezaur (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Guys,

What flashlights would you say are "landmarks" of the flashlight world, worthy of being included in a serious collector's set?

Here are some that I an think of, to give an idea of what I am getting at:

Kell-Lite -- don't know much about them, but a major development in law enforcement illumination
Mag-Lite 3-D incan -- an American standard for decades, from toolboxes to fire engines
Mag-Lite MiniMag -- how many belts has this been on?
SureFire 6P -- probably the little guy that started the tactical flashlight scene
Military Angle-head 2-D -- an evolution of armed services lighting

And some newer lights that I consider to be standouts:
SureFire A2 Aviator
Night-Ops Gladius

Any others that you would consider must-have collectibles?

Scott


----------



## thunderlight (Oct 26, 2006)

I would choose the Inova X5: The best example of small LED clustering in a well engineered nearly indestructible product. The whole is definitely more than the sum of its parts. I also like the aesthetic simplicity.

There are others, but I just want to limit my response to one.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 26, 2006)

Arc LS - first light to use a Luxeon LED as light source
Indium Smart - first fully computer programmable/customizable light
Eternalight - early gen 5mm LED use, modes
CMG Infinity - early gen 5mm LED use, nearly indestructible


----------



## tebore (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd say the HDS EDC series and the Fenix L1P. 
L1P brought us the first 1AA luxeon powered light for a good price
The HDS EDC is close to being the ultimate EDC.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 26, 2006)

Larry's CR2-II, NLS, and Li-14430, in the custom arena.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Oct 26, 2006)

Though not quite the "landmark" that Surefire 6Ps and Mag 3Cs were, I think the HDS/U2/Night-Ops would merit a spot as the first really usable multi-level lights. They changed the notion of how our flashlights functioned. Previously, we'd need a 6P for brightness and an ARC AAA/Infinity CMG for run-time; with the variable-level lights, we really have a quantum leap in usefulness - one flashlight can serve multiple roles and do it all.

(Okay, that's a pretty big statement - I *do* like the color rendition of incans better, and for safety's sake I'd never rely on just one flashlight. But you get the point...)

Just my two cents!

- FITP


----------



## Chronos (Oct 26, 2006)

SF A2- first commercially available regulated incan


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd say the 9v PAL-Light. I remember seeing them for the first time at a hamfest for $30 each! It seems like a good deal at the time, for what it was capable of. To think I was actually mad for not buying some.
They aren't revolutionary, but they're the first lights I'd ever seen to use a 9v, and boasted the longest runtimes in their day.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 27, 2006)

FlashInThePan said:


> I think the HDS/U2/Night-Ops would merit a spot as the first really usable multi-level lights. - FITP


The FireFly came before these, and already had 2 levels.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Oct 27, 2006)

greenLED said:


> The FireFly came before these, and already had 2 levels.


 
Definitely true! I guess I was interpreting his thread as leaning more towards mass-market, commercially produced lights. If we're including custom lights, then the FireFly and Larry's Li-14430 should definitely be included.

(What, my Cyclops 15 mil CP doesn't make the cut?)

Maybe the venerable Arc AAA-P just for historical purposes...

- FITP


----------



## DrJ (Oct 27, 2006)

One of the early lights that introduced multiple Luxeons...Elektrolumens, or one of the other early Tri Luxeon lights....


----------



## cy (Oct 27, 2006)

HDS EDC was not a landmark light, that distinction belongs to ARC4+



tebore said:


> I'd say the HDS EDC series


----------



## Chronos (Oct 28, 2006)

Any HIDs that should make the list? The original Beast perhaps? Or the AE Power 14? Or the Maxabeam?


----------



## iamerror (Oct 29, 2006)

Here are some lights that might be considered landmark (many have been said already), let me know if I said anything wrong.

Arc AAA: first commercially produced LED flashlight to use AAA battery?
Arc LS: first flashlight to use Luxeon LED?
Eternalight: first programmable/multi-level flashlight?
Eveready 2 Cell Celluloid: first produced flashlight (circa 1899)?
Fenix L1P: first Luxeon LED flashlight to take AA batteries?
HDS Action Light: first regulated light produced?
HDS EDC: first flashlight with this many features?
Indium Smart: first PC-programmable flashlight?
Kel-lite: first successful police-style flashlight?
Maglite: highest number of aluminum-bodied flashlights produced?
Maglite Solitaire: first successful flashlight to use AAA battery?
Surefire 6P: first flashlight to take lithium batteries?
Surefire A2: first commercially produced regulated incandescent?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the Tekna Night Eye was the first widespread LED flashlight. I have one--it's a keychain light that uses two watch batteries and a red LED with an optic.


----------



## cy (Oct 29, 2006)

ARC LS first run was first production LED light to use 1x AA. there were several other customs using wayne's MM coverter to drive luxeon with 1x AA. 

correct me if I'm wrong, eternalight predated action light. wayne's MM boards was used in several custom led light earlier. 

ARC4+ and eternalight predated HDS EDC lights



iamerror said:


> Fenix L1P: first Luxeon LED flashlight to take AA batteries?
> HDS Action Light: first regulated light produced?
> HDS EDC: first flashlight with this many features?


----------



## Mark2 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nuwai made Luxeon lights using AA batteries years before Fenix even existed.

My (incomplete) list of landmark lights that should be in every collection:

Maglite 3D
MiniMag
Surefire 6P
ARC AAA (Original)
Inova X5
Surefire M6
ARC LS
Photon Freedom Micro
PeakBeam Systems MaxaBeam
Surefire L4
McCulloch X990
Surefire A2
HDS EDC Ultimate 60
Night-Ops Gladius
Surefire U2
Fenix L0P
Surefire Kroma
Wiseled Tactical


----------



## tebore (Oct 29, 2006)

Mark2 said:


> Nuwai made Luxeon lights using AA batteries years before Fenix even existed...


 
But Fenix made the first single AA light.


----------

